# [EVDL] Russco questions versus Quickcharge



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Steve Skarda wrote:
> 
> > I believe my Quickcharge is
> > slow primarilly because it is limited to 12 line amps but
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Roger Stockton <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> > As a matter of fact, the Quickcharge does not "cut power"; the charge
> > profile is typical of a "taper charger", and is known as a "constant power"
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 17 Jun 2009 at 17:04, Steve Skarda wrote:
> 
> > their charge profiles cuts power signficantly during the first 25% of
> > the charge cycle.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Steve Skarda wrote:
> 
> > The Manzanita PFC, Rusco, and QuiqQ truly hold the same full
> > output amps all the way to the 80% point right?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

For the Manzanita chargers, how do they know when 80% has been reached?



> Roger Stockton wrote:
> 
> > Steve Skarda wrote:
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Steve,

I just wanted to put in that I am very satisfied with a pair of 72V
Delta-Q's in my 144V lead-sled (800lbs of Gels) -- www.evalbum.com/1890

I have the programming dongle; but as a software engineer I'm a bit
disappointed that I can't play with it some more; it basically only offers
an upload feature, and a verification of the programming/versions of the
algorithms. Do not expect to be able to design your own algorithm --
however, as you've seen, Roger is very supportive, both of the list and
individuals, and he was able to discuss my specific concerns and provide
suggestions/solutions.

The truth is, I don't need to program anything, or even think about charging
at all: I just plug it in when I park the car, and that's it. Its a
no-brainer.

At work, I'm using old wiring and have no idea what the breaker is set to.
The box is locked and I have no intention of calling upon building services
(at the university) to reset breakers, if I can avoid it! So I plug one
charger in when I get to work, take a walk at lunch and swap to the other
charger.

As a data point: This meets my needs for a 20mile commute with 500ft assent
in the last 4 miles (the university is perched on the hill here in
Montreal); basically the car sees a 4 hour charge in an 8 hour period; and
then a 20 mile drive home for an overnight charge. I drive at 50-65mph and
draw roughly 100A when not accelerating, with the pack sagged to ~140V.
Roughly 90% of the commute is highway -- though I've had several 1 hour
rides in bumper-to-bumper for 20 miles on the way home... traffic is never
fun, but an EV makes it a bit more nerve-racking!

Conclusion: if you insist on tweeking the charger, the delta-q may not be
for you. If you are looking for something you don't have to explain to your
wife/kids, its right up there.

Cheers,

-Nick





> John O'Connor <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> > For the Manzanita chargers, how do they know when 80% has been reached?
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Steve,
> That makes perfect sense now that you explained it. It really highlights a
> key point that folks on this list comparing chargers should consider. Two
> chargers that are specified with the same output amps and pack voltage may
> actually have significantly different power capacity since, at least in the
> case of the Quickcharge, it can't output that voltage and current at the
> same time. Ultimately, one charger may have a lot lower watt rating even
> though it may be stamped with the same current. The Manzanita PFC, Rusco,
> and QuiqQ truly hold the same full output amps all the way to the 80% point
> right? 
Not with my Russco charger -- I've never got the current above 10 line 
amps (battery voltage 120V) and the current knob doesn't work well. I 
can't make it go below ~3A most of the time (at very high voltages it 
will finally drop some) nor does it turn up very high -- most of the 
time it's below 7 line amps. Plus the voltage regulation is inaccurate 
and unstable (yes, both). Plus it's built poorly -- a wire mess and 
unsoldermasked, unsealed PCBs. And most of the time the PF is ~.7!

It's fine for flooded batteries but not for anything expensive and/or 
finicky. And in that case, a quickcharge is cheaper and isolated, but 
not adjustable nor light.

Cory

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

<<<<Not with my Russco charger -- I've never got the current above 10 line
amps (battery voltage 120V) and the current knob doesn't work well. I
can't make it go below ~3A most of the time (at very high voltages it
will finally drop some) nor does it turn up very high -- most of the
time it's below 7 line amps. Plus the voltage regulation is inaccurate
and unstable (yes, both). Plus it's built poorly -- a wire mess and
unsoldermasked, unsealed PCBs. And most of the time the PF is ~.7! >>>>

That bad? I thought those were PFC-type chargers? You should be able 
to get a PF of 0.7 from a Schumacher SE-1072 (12 to 72V/5 or 10A) - 
$180 from Amazon, if you don't mind a ~30lb charger.

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I decided I am going to try sort of a diy solution. I purchased a 230VAC
3HP DC drive off Ebay for $75. Theoretically, this should be as good as a
PFC charger. I will set it up to control armature voltage and disable
field control. I'll set the current limit so it doesn't trip my AC
circuit. The speed control input will be set to control to 2.4V/cell. (DC
drives control armature voltage when no tach feedback is provided. I'll
also disable inertia comp so the voltage is not affected by current). So it
should provide full current ouput (based on current limit) until it reaches
2.4V/cell at which time it will control voltage. I have a PLC in my car for
a battery balancer so I'll use that to stop the drive once the charging
current gets below 2% of the 20 amp hour rating. If it works at 230V AC,
I'll probably buy a step up transformer so I can use it at 120V also. The
current limit is set with a wire jumper so that would be easy to put on a
selector switch. The 120V drives won't go above 90V so that seems like the
easiest way to use this method for a 120V charger if it works.

This should be cheap, highly efficient, and with near unity pf, it should be
able to pull maximum amps out of a circuit. I'll let folks here know if it
actually works as planned.
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20090621/25c44fbf/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Steve Skarda wrote:
> > I purchased a 230VAC 3HP DC drive off Ebay for $75. Theoretically,
> > this should be as good as a PFC charger... I will set it up to
> > control armature voltage and disable field control... This should be
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Lee Hart <xx[email protected]> wrote:
> > It almost certainly won't be power factor corrected. All of these units
> > that I know of use phase control to regulate motor speed.
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I stand corrected. I looked at my FlexPak Plus drive manual and it lists a
"displacement power factor" of 68%. I work so much with AC drives, that I
incorrectly assumed the DC drive also had a better power factor. The
manual lists the controller efficiency at 97% though so while the power
factor is worse than I thought, the efficiency is still there so that is
good.

Why do I need an inductor in series the batteries? Does a non-inductive
load cause problems for the drive? I am not questioning the advice, just
looking for understanding. Where is the best place to get an inductor that
can handle that level of current?

Steve
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20090621/01dfd980/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Lee Hart wrote:
> >> It almost certainly won't be power factor corrected. All of these units
> >> that I know of use phase control to regulate motor speed.
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

From: Steve Skarda
> Why do I need an inductor in series the batteries?

The controller is basically just a rectifier and fast on/off switch. It controls motor speed by rapidly switching on/off many times per second at some duty cycle (0v/120v/0v/120v). The motor's inductance makes the current ramp up when the switch is on, and ramp back down when the switch is off. The result is that the motor runs as if you applied the average voltage.

> Does a non-inductive load cause problems for the drive?

Yes. Batteries behave more like capacitors. Without an inductor, each time the controller switches on, the AC line is connected straight to the batteries. The current wants to head for infinity, to "instantly" charge the batteries to the full AC line voltage. The result is a very high peak current that will break something.

Adding an inductor in series with the batteries makes it behave like a motor. The controller will be happy, and survive.

> Where is the best place to get an inductor that
> can handle that level of current?

"Best" depends on your situation. You can buy a new 1mH 15amp inductor for about $50. Or, you may be able to find a used one for less. Or, you can rewind a 5 lbs. transformer with as many turns of #12 wire as will fit. You could even use a 50' spool of #12 wire (though it will have as much resistance as inductance, and so will run hot and lower efficiency).

--
Those who say it cannot be done should not interrupt the one who is
doing it. -- Chinese proverb
--
Lee A. Hart, 814 8th Ave N, Sartell MN 56377, leeahart-at-earthlink.net

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Not with my Russco charger -- I've never got the current above 10 line
> amps (battery voltage 120V) and the current knob doesn't work well. I
> can't make it go below ~3A most of the time (at very high voltages it
> will finally drop some) nor does it turn up very high -- most of the
> time it's below 7 line amps.

Test today confirmed 8.5 amps DC into a 120 volt pack during the bulk
charge at 130 VDC. Line current was 12 amps AC.

Plus the voltage regulation is inaccurate
> and unstable (yes, both).

Really? The voltage regulation is one volt. Each time and every time
repetitiveness.

Plus it's built poorly -- a wire mess and
> unsoldermasked, unsealed PCBs.

A "wire mess"? I guess if you're not familiar with the product. A hand
soldered printed circuit board does not require a solder mask. And the
boards are spray coated.

>And most of the time the PF is ~.7!

Funny, just this morning two different SC-18 chargers charging a 120 volt
pack during bulk charge started at 125 VDC and a PF of 0.90. Later at 130
VDC, the PF was 0.98.
>
> It's fine for flooded batteries but not for anything expensive and/or
> finicky. And in that case, a quickcharge is cheaper and isolated, but
> not adjustable nor light.

So you don't like the Quick Charge either?

> Cory

If one were purchasing a new product with a warranty, it would seem
appropriate to contact the dealer/manufacturer regarding product
performance.

Russco was never contacted regarding this particular charger. Instead,
the buyer chose to vent his opinions on the Electric Vehicle Discussion
List.


Russ Kaufmann

RUSSCO Engineering

http://russcoev.com

The Other Adjustable PFC Charger With Built In GFCI




_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> I am disappointed with my QuickCharge chargers and considering selling
> them
> used in lieu of something better, namely a Russco. My 220V Quickcharger
> heats to the point that I can't touch it (earlier post). Quickcharge
> offered to ship it both ways at their cost to repair it. Unfortunately,
> the repair hasn't seemed to have any impact. It is still hot and they
> have
> no idea what else to do except put a fan on it. I also have a 120V
> Quickcharger but I regret not looking further into the charge curve and
> output before buying it because I have learned it does not have enough
> capacity to charge my vehicle to even 80% in a 10 hour work day.
>
> I am strongly considering selling my Quickcharge chargers for whatever I
> can
> get and purchasing a single 120V Russco. I know Russ is active on this
> list
> so I have some questions first:
>
> 1. What is the efficiency of the Russco? How does the Russco efficiency
> compare to Quickcharge and/or PFC chargers?

I would estimate the efficiency of all high power EV chargers at about
75%. Manufacturers that state 98% are wildly optimistic. That's why
chargers have cooling fans or large external heat sinks.

> 2. What is the power factor? I'd like to get the most out of the 20 amp
> circuit at work.

The power factor of Russco chargers depends on the pack voltage and the
charger duty cycle. Charging a 120 volt pack shows a PF in the 90% range.

> 3. The charge profile is full amps (or whatever the pot is set to) up
> until
> 80% and then constant voltage until fully charged, correct? (Just like
> Lee
> Hart's guide). I want to make sure I can get a faster charge at work with
> a
> Russco then I can with my Quickcharge. I believe my Quickcharge is slow
> primarilly because it is limited to 12 line amps but also because their
> charge profiles cuts power signficantly during the first 25% of the charge
> cycle.
> http://www.quickcharge.com/Images%20and%20PDF%27s/charge%20curves%20all.pdf
> Is that charge profile better for the batteries?

That's the common two stage profile. Constant current to almost finishing
voltage, then constant finishing voltage.

Why do they have
> their
> charger setup to drop off so early in the charge cycle?

Quick Charge constant current without the droop would require a larger
transformer wound for a higher voltage. Result: Larger transformer equals
a higher cost and heavier charger.

Does Russco or
> others do that also?

Depends on the pack voltage. A 96 volt pack will have no droop during
constant current; a 120 volt pack may have some droop, depending on the
line voltage. A 120 volt pack is the upper limit of a Russco charger
without using a boost transformer.

> 4. My current 220V charger says it is rated for 20 amps DC out. If I
> setup a 30 amp 120V circuit in my garage, will I get near the same
> capacity
> charging with the Russco SC-30 cranked up full as I get with my 220V
> Quickcharge? The SC-30 says it provides 17.5 amps out. The 220V
> Quickcharge says 20 amps but it seems like the profile on the Russco might
> make them comparable in terms of the time required to reach a full charge.
> 5. What sets the 80% charge point on the Russco? Is it adjustable?

The Russco SC30-120 should provide a minimum of 15 amps DC into a 120 volt
pack.

> What
> sets the finish point on the Russco? Is it adjustable

Finish point? The Voltage knob sets the finishing voltage.

> 6. Can you use a Russco to charge Li-Ion? It looks like the charge
> profile
> would work especially if there was a secondary BMS watching individual
> cells. Like most, I dream of converting from lead acid someday

Li. uses a two stage profile. The Russco two stage would work, allowing
the user to set the bulk charging current and finishing voltage, but a BMS
that monitors cell low voltage during drive and high voltage during
charging should be implemented.

> 7. What is the delivery time? (If I wait to order until I find a buyer
> for
> my used Quickchargers, how long will I be without a charger?

>From stock to a week or two, plus UPS delivery time.

> 8. What is the maximum voltage output without a boost transformer? I
> know
> you a Rusco charge a 120V pack without a boost but I am curious about the
> maximum voltage. Can rectified 120VAC provide adequate DC voltage to
> charge
> 120V pack or is it borderline?

About 155 VDC, which is above 7.5 volts/6 volt battery.


Russ Kaufmann

RUSSCO Engineeering

http://russcoev.com

The Other Adjustable PFC Charger

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> As follow-up to my post regarding my 220V Quickcharge being hot, I guess
> it
> is not abnormally hot. QuickCharge says that 160 degF is no problem for
> their charger. Based on my rough measurement of the case by holding a
> meat
> thermometer to it for a minute or so, I had a reading of 156 degF. I
> guess
> that burning plastic smell will go away eventually?
>
> Steve

Transformers can be run very hot. The Square D Buck/Boost transformer
used with the Russco SC-30 charger is rated at 115 degrees C rise. Add 20
or so degrees ambient, and the transformer can run at 135 degrees C. 
That's enough to melt the flesh on your hand.

Unfortunately, solid state electronics like an environment around ambient.
Cooking the electronics at 165 degrees F inside the Quick Charge charger
is not good.


Russ Kaufmann

RUSSCO Engineering

http://russcoev.com

The Other Adjustable PFC Charger With Built In GFCI

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Fortunately Russ you have been around for a long time on this list, with ma=
ny satisfied customers. I for one took this little rant as more a reflecti=
on on the person posting than a accurate description of your product. Than=
ks for taking the time to respond.

damon

> =

> If one were purchasing a new product with a warranty, it would seem
> appropriate to contact the dealer/manufacturer regarding product
> performance.
> =

> Russco was never contacted regarding this particular charger. Instead,
> the buyer chose to vent his opinions on the Electric Vehicle Discussion
> List.
> =

> =

> Russ Kaufmann
> =

> RUSSCO Engineering
> =

> http://russcoev.com
> =

> The Other Adjustable PFC Charger With Built In GFCI
> =

> =

> =

> =

> _______________________________________________
> General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> =


_________________________________________________________________
Microsoft brings you a new way to search the web. Try Bing=99 now
http://www.bing.com?form=3DMFEHPG&publ=3DWLHMTAG&crea=3DTEXT_MFEHPG_Core_ta=
gline_try bing_1x1
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20090622/1eb6f263=
/attachment.html =

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Cory wrote:
> >> with my Russco charger -- I've never got the current above 10 line
> >> amps (battery voltage 120V) and the current knob doesn't work well. I
> >> can't make it go below ~3A most of the time (at very high voltages it
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> But this simple definition does not tell the whole story for complex
> electronic loads that draw nonsinusoidal currents like a battery
> charger, computer power supply, compact fluorescent light, etc. For such
> loads, the definition of power factor is PF = WattsOut / (VrmsIn x
> ArmsIn). Vrms and Arms are the RMS voltage and current respectively.
> This is not what you measure with a normal simple averaging meter -- you
> need a better meter that measures true RMS values.

I use a Fluke 39 Power Meter to measure PF. Also measures AC volts, AC
RMS current, peak AC Current, and calculates PF, KVAR, watts, crest
factor, % THD, and displays in text, waveforms, and bar graphs.


Russ Kaufmann

RUSSCO Engineering

http://russcoev.com

The Other Adjustable PFC Charger With Built In GFCI

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> [email protected] wrote:
> > I use a Fluke 39 Power Meter to measure PF. Also measures AC volts, AC
> > RMS current, peak AC Current, and calculates PF, KVAR, watts, crest
> > factor, % THD, and displays in text, waveforms, and bar graphs.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> [email protected] wrote:
> >> Not with my Russco charger -- I've never got the current above 10 line
> >> amps (battery voltage 120V) and the current knob doesn't work well. I
> >> can't make it go below ~3A most of the time (at very high voltages it
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Lee Hart <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > It almost certainly won't be power factor corrected. All of these units
> > that I know of use phase control to regulate motor speed. The best-case
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Lee Hart <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> >
> > I used a Russco SC18 with an isolation transformer to charge a 156vdc
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Cory Cross <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Also, the noise from charging at higher currents swamps the Link-10 and
> > reads -16A instead of +7A (reads fine at lower currents -- +3.2A,
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

>> Test today confirmed 8.5 amps DC into a 120 volt pack during the bulk
>> charge at 130 VDC. Line current was 12 amps AC.
>>
> Would you like to say anything about why the current cannot go low?
> Maybe I'm asking too much for $1000, but I thought it would work like
> the Manzanita PFC series and be able to turn down continuously to zero.
> If this was stated upfront, it wouldn't be an issue.

I've never laid hands on a Rudman charger. But I do know a little about
Russco chargers. The Russco charger has a minimum current of 1-3 amps. 
This provides a reference for a battery load to enable the charger
circuitry. No battery = No Go. I believe the Rudman charger can be
harmed without a battery load.
>
> Also, the noise from charging at higher currents swamps the Link-10 and
> reads -16A instead of +7A (reads fine at lower currents -- +3.2A,
> confirmed separately), but 800A through the Raptor causes no problems.

My E Meter on the Orange Juicer EV operates fine when the car is
charging. I do have my own design prescaler with OV protection and noise
immunity.
>
> I am using the Kill-A-Watt meter and compensating line amps for the low
> power factor in my reporting above. But if the efficiency is as low as
> you say, then my readings are off. I will check with more advanced
> equipment when I can.

Kill A Watt, huh? Isn't that the $30 home owner type watt meter? It
ain't no $2K Fluke.
>
>> Really? The voltage regulation is one volt. Each time and every time
>> repetitiveness.
>>
> Nope. I follow your directions and measure with a voltmeter and turn the
> charger down to 192V (this is a different pack than the last -- has the
> boost transformer, etc). Five minutes later it is drifting back to 197V.
> I'm not going to damage my pack by waiting to see if it settles, since I
> can't turn the current down below 3A at this point.

156 volt pack?
>
>> A "wire mess"? I guess if you're not familiar with the product. A hand
>> soldered printed circuit board does not require a solder mask. And the
>> boards are spray coated.
>>
> I apologize on the spray coating, I was recalling from memory and I was
> incorrect, the PCBs are spray coated. I stand by my opinion on the rest
> of its build quality -- I'm looking at an opened one right in front of
> me and I've never seen a product professionally sold that has been built
> like this.

Heard of Zenith Hand Wiring? Atwater Kent? 6L6G Push Pull Output? All
American Five? Ryder Manuals? Perhaps Lee and the List Railroad Man can
enlighten all that for fifty years electronics did not use printed circuit
boards but real people working in the United States used diagonal cutters
and needle nose pliers to connect real wires and components under a steel
chassis. Such a concept! Sort of like a Russco charger. Wow!
>

>> So you don't like the Quick Charge either?
>>
> No. If I was using flooded batteries in my own car, I would probably use
> your charger over any other.
>
>> If one were purchasing a new product with a warranty, it would seem
>> appropriate to contact the dealer/manufacturer regarding product
>> performance.
>>
>> Russco was never contacted regarding this particular charger. Instead,
>> the buyer chose to vent his opinions on the Electric Vehicle Discussion
>> List.
>>
> > Yup. Opinions. Free country and all.

>Cory

Communication, communication, communication. Toyota knows their Prius CAN
better than any hacker. The factory knows their product better than any
other. Communicate with the Russco factory on Russco charger concerns. 
The EVDL is not the factory. This is my last response re: Cory charger.


Russ Kaufmann

RUSSCO Engineering

http://russcoev.com

The Other Adjustable PFC Charger With Built In GFCI




_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Steve Skarda wrote:
> > Is is practical to do passive power factor correction on a DC drive?
> 
> Yes. You can use passive power factor correction on any type of load.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Cory Cross wrote:
> >> Also, the noise from charging at higher currents swamps the Link-10
> >> and reads -16A instead of +7A (reads fine at lower currents --
> >> +3.2A, confirmed separately), but 800A through the Raptor causes no
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Cory Cross" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Monday, June 22, 2009 10:53 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Russco questions versus Quickcharge
<snip>


>> Russco was never contacted regarding this particular charger. Instead,
>> the buyer chose to vent his opinions on the Electric Vehicle Discussion
>> List.
>>
>
> Yup. Opinions. Free country and all.
>
> Cory

When you unfairly diss one of the premier manufacturers on this list, Cory, 
you do yourself and the EVDL a great disservice. I have used the Russco 
charger, and for a less-costly alternative, it is a very good charger. I'm 
not sure why you have had problems with yours, but Russ can certainly help 
you (he has always been very helpful to me), if you don't let your 
opinionated ignorance get in the way!

Joseph H. Strubhar

Web: www.gremcoinc.com

E-mail: [email protected]







No virus found in this incoming message.
Checked by AVG - www.avg.com
Version: 8.5.339 / Virus Database: 270.12.88/2196 - Release Date: 06/22/09 
18:11:00

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Lee Hart wrote:
> > Cory wrote:
> > >> with my Russco charger -- I've never got the current above
> 10 line
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

AC watts is not V*A. It's V*A*PF, so 120 * 9.5 * 0.88 = 1003 watts. Output
is 990 watts, which comes to 98.7% efficient... hmmm... wonder if there was
some rounding off in some of those numbers.........



> Chuck Hursch <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> joe <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I totally agree. It is not the fact that he claims to have had a bad exper=
ience that proves he is ignorant or opinionated, it is the fact that he wro=
te such a derogatory post about a product produced by a valued list members=
product without first contacting that person and giving them a chance to h=
elp that proves it... He should have never started flaming in the first pl=
ace... =


damon

> Joe - It's good to know that your experiences with Russco chargers have
> been positive. But, that doesn't automatically mean that someone who cla=
ims
> a bad experience is ignorant or opinionated.
> =

> Let's keep the flames down. It really won't help resolve this.
> =

> Phil
> -------------- next part --------------
> An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
> URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20090624/20843a=
76/attachment.html =

> _______________________________________________
> General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> =


_________________________________________________________________
Insert movie times and more without leaving Hotmail=AE.
http://windowslive.com/Tutorial/Hotmail/QuickAdd?ocid=3DTXT_TAGLM_WL_HM_Tut=
orial_QuickAdd_062009
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20090624/331d00ad=
/attachment.html =

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Folks, a reminder that the list is best used for discussing EVs, not EVDL 
members. 

Generally I agree that there's a time to issue warnings. However, if one 
has a problem, it's usually better to first try to resolve it respectfully 
in private, before going public with the gripe. A premature public airing 
usually just damages the relationship with the vendor, making things worse.

If you have a personal or professional suggestion for either Cory or Russ, 
please pass it along in a private, offlist message, rather than posting here 
and risking a flame war.

Thanks,

David Roden - Akron, Ohio, USA
EVDL Administrator

= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =
EVDL Information: http://www.evdl.org/help/
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = 
Note: mail sent to "evpost" an "etpost" addresses will not 
reach me. To send a private message, please obtain my 
email address from the webpage http://www.evdl.org/help/ .
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =


_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 24 Jun 2009 at 15:20, EVDL Administrator wrote:
> 
> >
> > Generally I agree that there's a time to issue warnings.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Oops, jumped over the PF and missed a step. Snooze... Sorry!

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Zeke Yewdall" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Wednesday, June 24, 2009 10:05 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Russco questions versus Quickcharge


> AC watts is not V*A. It's V*A*PF, so 120 * 9.5 * 0.88 = 1003
watts. Output
> is 990 watts, which comes to 98.7% efficient... hmmm... wonder
if there was
> some rounding off in some of those numbers.........
>
> On Wed, Jun 24, 2009 at 2:28 AM, Chuck Hursch


> <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> > >
> > >
> ...


----------

